# Help, puppy not eating



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

my poor baby wont eat u see it all started when last Friday me and my family went to a wedding and we left my cocapoo with a stranger who avarticed in the paper doggie day care and night care ect .... and me and my dad went to pick my baby up and she was her peachy self when we picked her up then we got home and she totally went quite and a week later and to this day she still is she wont eat just drink so i would really like some feed back xx thanx hana and meg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Hana, I have moved your post for you, to give it it's own thread, and to a relevant location on the forum.

How old are you Hana?? if you are young, I would ask your parents to take your pup to the vet, if it has been some time since she has eaten then I think there may be something not right with her.

How old is your puppy?? do you think that the person you left your dog with did something not proper with the pup??
Can you give us any info?
if it has been a week with no food there is soemthign stange there and she needs to be looke at by a vet.

give us some more info if you can.


----------



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

thx in 18 she belongs to me and were thinking about takeing her thank you EVERYONE KEEP RESPONDING TO THIS POST I NEED INFO


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did the dog sitter have other dogs in the house. 

its possible she is a little depressed being on her own after spending a night with other dogs, it want to test that by bringing a friends dog round to see if she is any better. 

but first i would want to take her out a longer and more active walk the normally, get her run raggid to build up an apatite, but don't try and feed her as soon as you get back, make your dinners, then try and feed her latter. try not to fuss over her eating. 

did you ask if she ate at the dog sitters. it could even be that she wouldn't eat and the sitter put some human food in her dinner and she now thinks you should do that. 

whats her toilet been like, how does her tummy feel, is she tender about your touching it, could she have eaten something she shouldn't and got it stuck.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how old is the puppy? is she lethargic? 
has she been eating treats?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Kendal's thought about missing the other dogs is a valid one but I would also check her mouth, teeth just to check she hasn't hurt herself at all. Is she on hard dry food wet food? Wet food may be worth trying.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine did the same after kennels, they gave me a lot of trouble over their food. Try changing the food to a different brand?


----------



## hana123 (Aug 5, 2011)

thx for all comments meg eating now thank u everyone we found out meg just thout we left her there forever and wasn't coming back but she is fine now


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad she is back to her old self and eating again  xx


----------

